# 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan.....



## 20v-550ps (Jun 2, 2004)

hello and welcome








look my s2 sedan with over 500hp++ . car looks very understatement, but the engine-power is the same, as lambo murcielago








big bikes no chance, only a turbo busa ;-)
looks here: http://www.cardomain.com/id/elter for more information.
what do you think about my car ?
thanks lars


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (20v-550ps)*

wow...what kind of EM, Turbo, Injectors, Engine management are you running?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (SuperGroove)*

Turbo is a K27 #7 exhaust housing - sourced from S1
"motorsport" injectors
Sport Quattro exhaust mani
MTM "black cap" wastegate
"Motorsport" MAF
forged pistons, IMSA crank, "racer-dragster-series" rods
Chip tuned by http://www.chiptuning-hannover.de
Sauger Cams
Bosch Motorsport fuel pump
Anything else you'd like to know?








Looks like a pretty nice little build up


----------



## 20v-550ps (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (billzcat1)*

hello friends








yeah, i like my s2 sedan, ´cause it´s very nice to see the porsche, ferrari and co drivers in the cars, or the middle of the highway-strip








till this moment only big bike drive near me or follow me... the absolut perfect understatement. i like it








more car-information 
http://www.chiptuning-hannover.de


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (20v-550ps)*

it's a nice car, i like it alot, i see a nice beetle rsi in some of your pictures too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v-550ps (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (VWRulez)*

yeah, the rsi is from a girlfriend of me..... but only "serie" - well, a nice car too


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (20v-550ps)*

your a mad man!!!








im curious as to how much money invested into the motor billzcat? cause this is what im looking to do to my urs4


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (germantoyagain)*

LOL I'm not involved with the motor at all! Supergroove asked, and I looked at the fellow's webpage and deciphered that information from the mod-list which is all in German...which I occasionally can read








My motor(s) is(are) nothing like this at all


----------



## 20v-550ps (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (germantoyagain)*

hi, with all components you can talk arround´ minimal 30.000euro, better 35.000euro and more, only parts WITHOUT montage !!!! the price is for the 502hp step. 
the ultimative 600hp step cost over *40.000euro *ONLY PARTS plus montage !








hehe, bad ass.... look´s like 1.9tdi


































_Modified by 20v-550ps at 11:19 AM 6-9-2004_


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 502hp are not enough in a s2 sedan..... (20v-550ps)*

Hi Lars,
I sent you a PM. I have seen your car on that tuner website before. It is very impressive.
I have a question for you. I have one of those intake manifolds, sourced from Wagner Tuning. However it is not finished and I need to modify it to install it. I noticed your idle stabilizer valve is located near the original location at the back of the motor. 
Do you have any pictures of how it is connected to the intake manifold? I was thinking I would plumb mine by the throttle body, but want to do it where it makes the most sense.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## rs2dalu (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello Lars et al
Your car is indeed impressive.! 
I wonder what hp you believe the I5 is capable of and what it takes to get there (without revealing any secrets of course
Cheer's


----------

